# Skilsaw 3400 problems



## woodedheavy

I recently bought a used table saw from a friend of mine. It had only been used a handful of times, so at $100 I figured I was getting a decent deal. It's a Skilsaw 3400 (F012 3400 00).

The problem:
Generally, it scares the piss out of me. I'm no stranger to table saws or woodworking machinery in general, but this one is a monster. At startup, it's extremely loud and the blade wobbles, which has already cost me a couple sleds and a chewed up fence. It also runs really loudly after it speeds up. I've checked all the bolts securing the motor and every thing is tight, I even pulled the motor and disassembled it, but all of the bearings I can get to seem fine. When there is no blade on it, the startup and running noise is gone, and with a new blade, it's a little quieter at running speed but still violent on startup.

I've had a look at the parts list from here, but I'm confused on something: It doesn't list thrust bearing or thrust washer, so which ones should I replace, assuming it's a bearing problem? Also, the bearing listed as (79) does not exist on my motor, as far as I can tell. Right behind (77) is apparently (82). Am I missing something?

In my research, I found this recall, which actually covers my saw, and I've already contacted Bosch about the repair kit, but I'm wondering if anyone has done this, and if it will even fix my problem (my guess is not).

Thanks for any help you guys can provide.


----------



## kentucky tom

Blade washers keep T blade from wobbling. Sounds if all else fine the blade may not be torquing adequately on the shaft or the blade hole is worn some


----------



## Steve Neul

Have you tried a different blade on the saw? A bent blade can make any saw awful to run. Sometimes people will rip a thick piece of wood with a dull or wrong type of blade and heats up the blade to the point it warps.


----------



## woodedheavy

kentucky tom said:


> Blade washers keep T blade from wobbling. Sounds if all else fine the blade may not be torquing adequately on the shaft or the blade hole is worn some


When you say blade washer, do you by chance mean number (89) on the diagram?


----------



## woodedheavy

Steve Neul said:


> Have you tried a different blade on the saw? A bent blade can make any saw awful to run. Sometimes people will rip a thick piece of wood with a dull or wrong type of blade and heats up the blade to the point it warps.


I have. With a brand new blade, the overall running noise is a bit quieter, but the blade still wobbles like crazy at startup.


----------



## Steve Neul

woodedheavy said:


> I have. With a brand new blade, the overall running noise is a bit quieter, but the blade still wobbles like crazy at startup.


Ok, try removing the blade completely and turn the saw on and them off and watch the arbor. Right before it stops the arbor will turn slow enough you can see it. Look and see if the arbor is bent.


----------



## gmercer_48083

I would not use or run the saw until the recalled parts are installed. Sounds like it may correct the problem. There is most likely an underlying reason for the wobble at start up that they have corrected. For your own safety consider what could happen if the motor fell off as the blade starts up. It could be life altering.


----------



## woodedheavy

Steve Neul said:


> woodedheavy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have. With a brand new blade, the overall running noise is a bit quieter, but the blade still wobbles like crazy at startup.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, try removing the blade completely and turn the saw on and them off and watch the arbor. Right before it stops the arbor will turn slow enough you can see it. Look and see if the arbor is bent.
Click to expand...

Without the blade, the arbor looks fine. I can't see any wobble that way...


----------



## woodedheavy

gmercer_48083 said:


> I would not use or run the saw until the recalled parts are installed. Sounds like it may correct the problem. There is most likely an underlying reason for the wobble at start up that they have corrected. For your own safety consider what could happen if the motor fell off as the blade starts up. It could be life altering.


I got a response from Bosch. They said pretty much the same thing. They're sending out the repair kit, which apparently is just a bolt and nut to replace the roll pin supporting the blade and motor. Will update when I've installed it.


----------



## montero65

I know it's been a few months, but any update on this? I also have a Skil 3400 (not sure on the date code) and mine seems to have that loud violent noise right at start-up, like the motor just starts at full torque. It quiets down after, but I'm curious if the repair kit helped at all.


----------



## scaredstiff

*SkilSaw 3400*

I was just recently"given" a 3400 from a divorced church member. Feeling like I didn't want to seem to be taking advantage of her generosity, I gave her $100. I'd been working on cleaning it up, making sure the blade was true and plumb. Today, I finally plugged it in, lowered the blade completely and fired it up. Mine too really scared the #$^% outa me. I immediately shut it off and unplugged it. Growing up, my folks had craftsman EVERYTHING. I never knew any of their power tools to start up like this. I'm guessing this is just a cheaply made POS. I restarted it 2-3 more times (NOT standing in front of it), it started the same each time.


----------



## canarywood1

Sounds like your expecting too much from a $200.00 dollar saw!


----------



## woodnthings

*It's just a cheap saw*

It's about the same as taking a Skil saw, inverting it under a lightweight table, supported by a cheap cabinet and moving the OP/OFF switch to a place on the front of the cabinet.

What is not OK here is the blade wobbling whether it's on a hand held Skil saw or this one.:| There shouldn't be any extraneous noises louder than an ordinary Skil saw either. Whether the table is stamped steel or cast aluminum and the cabinet is sheet metal or plastic really doesn't make much difference, it's all about making the saw light enough to carry around. 

Get to the bottom of the wobble and loud noises before you do anything else. :nerd2:


----------



## Chris Curl

I have an old skil saw .. looks pretty much like that one ...mine is a 3400-12. It was given to me like 7 years ago when my friend died. It makes some noise on start up, but I figured that is just the way these saws are. The blade doesn't seem to wobble. I'd get the recall done.


----------



## Toolman50

If problem still exist after a blade change, here are some things to check for:
Bent arbor (not very likely)
Bad bearings 
Arbor size is smaller diameter than center hole of blade
Old stiff hard belt that causes vibration (the easiest fix)


----------



## montero65

Toolman50 said:


> Old stiff hard belt that causes vibration (the easiest fix)


These use a direct drive motor, no belts.



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings

*what's wrong ...... from the recall site*

This is the wording from the recall notice:

https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2004/cpsc-robert-bosch-tool-corp-announce-recall-of-skil-table-saws
*Manufacturer:* Robert Bosch Tool Corporation, of Mount Prospect, Ill. 

*Hazard:* The blade drive mechanism may loosen or the motor can separate from the tool. Loosening of the blade drive mechanism can result in kickback of the item being sawed, resulting in possible laceration. Motor unit separation can cause the coasting saw blade to damage the saw wiring resulting in possible electric shock, or the separated motor could strike the user and cause injury.

*Incidents/Injuries:* Robert Bosch Tool Corporation has received eleven reports of loose or broken motors. No injury or property damage has been reported.

*Description:* Only Skil® table saws with model number 3400 printed on the front side of the table base with the date codes listed below are included in the recall. Date codes are printed on the upper right corner of the table base and include 2002 date codes 28501-28831, 2003 codes 38101-39231 and 2004 codes 48101-48811. The table saw holds a 10-inch blade and is made of metal tabletop with a red plastic base.


----------



## Chris Curl

My Skil 3400 has a date code the starts with 19, so I guess my saw is not covered by the recall. If it was, I would definitely get the recall work done, no question about it.


----------

